# Relative Visa: I am still waiting



## debbyhope (Jan 9, 2011)

I have been waiting for my relative visa & passport for nearly two months now  . Their London website states it takes 30 working days. Was I naive to believe their website?

We are moving to SA on 1st week of October and I am now beginning to panic  big time.

Is this a normal thing with delay of returning passports & visas at the SA London consulate? 

We were thinking of travelling to London next week to find out whats going on but I have a feeling it may just be a wasted trip.

Anyone had similar experience or has any advise?


----------



## dkhaley (Jun 10, 2011)

debbyhope said:


> Is this a normal thing with delay of returning passports & visas at the SA London consulate?


Yes, it is normal. No, it probably isn't just the London consulate.

South Africa's Department of Home Affairs is notoriously inefficient. It can take months to process these forms within the country (mine took 10 weeks).

But if they have your passport, it may be worth double checking with them. Assuming one of their clerks hasn't sold it to a terrorist yet.


----------



## debbyhope (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh dear!! Sell my passport. Now that is scary. I didnt even think of that possibility


----------



## bokbabe (Nov 28, 2010)

debbyhope said:


> I have been waiting for my relative visa & passport for nearly two months now  . Their London website states it takes 30 working days. Was I naive to believe their website?
> 
> We are moving to SA on 1st week of October and I am now beginning to panic  big time.
> 
> ...


I must say that I found them extremely quick when we applied there, we had the passport back, with the spousal visa in it, within 3 weeks and that was only back in March. I think that it might be because it is holiday time in England maybe? Do you not have an email address to contact? I found that much the best way to get a response. Let me know and I'll try dig the one we used out.

Good luck!


----------



## debbyhope (Jan 9, 2011)

bokbabe said:


> I must say that I found them extremely quick when we applied there, we had the passport back, with the spousal visa in it, within 3 weeks and that was only back in March. I think that it might be because it is holiday time in England maybe? Do you not have an email address to contact? I found that much the best way to get a response. Let me know and I'll try dig the one we used out.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi Thank you for your response.
I actuallty sent them a letter (recorded delivery)yesterday and also an online email. 
Yes, I will appreciate anything that will help me get a response from them. I have decided that I will also keep trying to get through to them by phone & hopefully be able to speak to someone who actually cares.
I am really anxious and I am probably over reacting but I just cat help it.
Thanks


----------



## ATLres (May 15, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

About to send in my husband and daughter's applications for relative visas. I was just going over all the supporting documentation that needs to go along. Obviously their passports need to go for them to put the visas in, but all the other originals make me nervous - marriage certificates, birth certificates etc etc. Won't they accept notarized copies?

Please let me know what you did.

Thanks!


----------



## bokbabe (Nov 28, 2010)

ATLres said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> About to send in my husband and daughter's applications for relative visas. I was just going over all the supporting documentation that needs to go along. Obviously their passports need to go for them to put the visas in, but all the other originals make me nervous - marriage certificates, birth certificates etc etc. Won't they accept notarized copies?
> 
> ...


You need to send in the originals, but make sure to keep some certified copies of each, just in case.

Debbyhope, will find that email address and give it to you.


----------



## debbyhope (Jan 9, 2011)

After over an hour of calling their foreign visa enquiry number (0207 925 8900) I managed to get through and actually spoke to a very friendly lady.
Guess what??!!!

My visa has been ready since the 06th June (!!!????) but no one bothered to post or contact me & let me know.

Since I had acutally left a self addressed envelope, they will post it to me tomorrow and hopefully I should get my passport back early next week. :tongue1:

Phew!

I will only celebrate when I have them in my hands though.


----------



## bokbabe (Nov 28, 2010)

debbyhope said:


> After over an hour of calling their foreign visa enquiry number (0207 925 8900) I managed to get through and actually spoke to a very friendly lady.
> Guess what??!!!
> 
> My visa has been ready since the 06th June (!!!????) but no one bothered to post or contact me & let me know.
> ...


Great news!! I have the email address at last, but I guess you don't need it now


----------



## debbyhope (Jan 9, 2011)

bokbabe said:


> Great news!! I have the email address at last, but I guess you don't need it now


Hi Bokbabe,

I got my passport & visa today & I am thrilled  . Now we can plan our move with confidence.

Thanks for your help anyway.


----------



## ATLres (May 15, 2011)

Just in case someone is in my position - applied for relative's visas for both my husband and daughter. Applications went to the embassy in Washington, D.C. They only wanted copies of everything, no originals (besides the passport). Had the visas back within 4 business days. We are actually still waiting for the FBI clearance to arrive, but submitted a local police clearance - and the visa was issued without any condition, which they originally told me would happen. 

Hope this helps someone.


----------

